# Toro Greensmaster 1021



## JLAD (Jul 6, 2019)

After 6 years of mowing with Jacobsen 518s that have been extended well beyond their lifetime, it's Christmas in July. More pics to come following Barry's departure.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

That mower was just introduced in January, right?


----------



## JLAD (Jul 6, 2019)

To the best of my knowledge, yes.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Nice! Everything is modular. The engine can be swapped as easy as swapping the cutting unit. I can't imagine what that would cost being so new. I have to stick with the old retired units due to cost but would love one like that or the bigger 1026. Sweet mower.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Holy awesome


----------



## JLAD (Jul 6, 2019)

wardconnor said:


> Holy awesome


But I see you with the Sidewinder 🙌🏻


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

@JLAD I don't know what's going on over there, but I'm getting a bit impatient waiting for more pics and details on this new unit! 😂

When is the first cut going to happen?


----------



## JLAD (Jul 6, 2019)

cwrx82 said:


> @JLAD I don't know what's going on over there, but I'm getting a bit impatient waiting for more pics and details on this new unit! 😂
> 
> When is the first cut going to happen?


You're as antsy as myself. I'm in the middle of what's now Tropical Storm Barry. I mowed yesterday evening but it was far from a normal mowing. It's a long story between multiple breakdowns of 2 mowers, unable to mow for a week. I'd like a chance to use it a few more times before passing any judgment but it seems to be a great machine as anyone would expect from Toro. I'm open to anything and everything you guys want to know. Contact me here or on IG @jeremyvladner via DM


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

JLAD said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > Holy awesome
> ...


This is true.... a 2003 model.

I know you will love that mower


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I have already replied but I can't help it. I have to say again that thing is sweet. Love the roller, the Honda engine (so many parts available), the compact transmission, the modular design, the ability to remove the cutting unit to take only that for sharpening, and of course the new. I have been swapping bearings and oil seals which is not bad but it must be nice to know everything is already done. All I can say is congrats, you will indeed love it.


----------



## JLAD (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm REALLY excited for you. :thumbup:


----------



## JLAD (Jul 6, 2019)

gsmornot said:


> I have already replied but I can't help it. I have to say again that thing is sweet. Love the roller, the Honda engine (so many parts available), the compact transmission, the modular design, the ability to remove the cutting unit to take only that for sharpening, and of course the new. I have been swapping bearings and oil seals which is not bad but it must be nice to know everything is already done. All I can say is congrats, you will indeed love it.


A handful of items helped the idea to splurge on new, Toro returning to the Honda engine was a big one, second being the return of the operator presence handle that functions as a 
drive engagement. I'm a huge fan of that on the Jacobsen 518s. I couldn't agree more on the idea of removing the cutting unit to bring in for grinding vs the entire mower. Once they've been on the market for a few years I hope to pick up a spare cutting unit to have for use while the primary is away for grinding.


----------



## JLAD (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

That is sweet!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Beautiful machine! Can't wait to see the cut...


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

JLAD said:


>


Only thing missing is a TLF sticker. :thumbup:


----------



## JLAD (Jul 6, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> JLAD said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Agreed!


----------



## JoeyDonatelli (Apr 4, 2018)

@JLAD Amazing machine man!

So how do we get a group buy going on these?

I would think if we have a few members interested we could contact a dealer and make something happen.


----------



## The Sod God (Apr 15, 2020)

Does anyone know how I can buy one? I live in Augusta GA and I can't seem to find a dealer. Are these available online?


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

GreenSpace said:


> Does anyone know how I can buy one? I live in Augusta GA and I can't seem to find a dealer. Are these available online?


it looks like Jerry Pate is your closest toro golf dealer. https://jerrypate.com/equipment-vehicles-accessories/golf-courses/


----------

